

Crowdsourced cloud hosting. Opt-in, paid botnets? - hayksaakian

In my room right now are two desktops I don't use any more. A P4/2gb ram box my parents bought years ago, and a recently built i5/8gb ram computer I built for gaming that I have not used for months.<p>Why isn't there a way for me to let other people use my inactive computing resources and make money?<p>In the past I've seen research projects that had software you could run in the background to preform intense calculations, but why couldn't this turn a profit?
======
iancarroll
Like AirBnb for cloud hosting?

